# possible new car purchase imminent



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

however, the alloys are corroded on it, question is, do i get the dealer to get them refurbished by the manufacturer as per the corrosion warranty, or do it myself *IF* i end up buying it?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I'd have the dealer refurb them as part of the agreed deal price..


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dealer...surely the work is guaranteed if they do?

Are they diamond cut?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

MDC250 said:


> Dealer...surely the work is guaranteed if they do?
> 
> Are they diamond cut?


yes, the dealer isn't of the same make as the car I'm interested in btw, so want them done by the manufacturer to have the warranty intact


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Barry maybe speak to the manufacturer CS about the issue and see of its covered or not. If not push for the dealer to sort it


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

J306TD said:


> Barry maybe speak to the manufacturer CS about the issue and see of its covered or not. If not push for the dealer to sort it


it should be as they have had numerous warranty work done on those alloys (i've been on the owners forums looking, :lol: )

make and model a secret for now, nudge nudge, wink wink


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> it should be as they have had numerous warranty work done on those alloys (i've been on the owners forums looking,  )
> 
> make and model a secret for now, nudge nudge, wink wink


Ahhh good idea. Don't worry I won't spill the beans hehe


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If the wheels are diamond cut then the most people will give is usually 12 months. Personally I would get them tidied up although the dealer would only do a front face repair.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

It is just the front face that needs doing. They have white worm in different amounts


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Did you get it?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Put deposit on it :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Good man. Any news on the wheels? Or collection?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

They are supposed to be doing them, we'll see tho, lol


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Cool when do you hope to pick it up?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Next week, or next weekend I hope


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Is it a Kia Optima?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> Next week, or next weekend I hope


Just read this thread for the first time, we can't wait and need to know.

Please, please, please tell us


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Is it a Kia Optima?


Could be, might not be, might be anything due to amount of cars I've asked questions about :lol:



uruk hai said:


> Just read this thread for the first time, we can't wait and need to know.
> 
> Please, please, please tell us


I shall soon, but I have enquired quite a lot about a few cars


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes but Optima's have diamond cut wheels  We need to know!!!!!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Yes but Optima's have diamond cut wheels  We need to know!!!!!


So do some other brands


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yup, surprising how many brands do these days


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Come on guys, it's quite obvious that he's bought a..

Lamborghini Aventador Superveloce edition!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

J306TD said:


> So do some other brands


Yeah but if it's an Optima, I called it first


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I know exactly what it is Inc colour and age. But I'm not giving it away


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)

Fabia vRS?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Toxicvrs said:


> Fabia vRS?


Octavia VRs would be more appropriate


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> Octavia VRs would be more appropriate


I like them but then I'm biased with Skodas


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> Octavia VRs would be more appropriate


I have one hehe. Not for sale though


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

The idiots have painted the wheel instead of polishing it, why oh why??????? I'm speechless

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> The idiots have painted the wheel instead of polishing it, why oh why??????? I'm speechless
> 
> :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


OMG. What muppets. PM me who they went to if you know


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hhhhhhhmmmmm, they're telling me its lacquered so have asked for another wheel to be put alongside and send me a pic to see how different they look


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> The idiots have painted the wheel instead of polishing it, why oh why??????? I'm speechless
> 
> :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


What can you say . .. ..... ....... ........

The thing about common sense is, it's not at all common


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

At the moment it "looks" painted


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

*revelation time, yes its a KIA !!!!!*

however, they were supposed to be refurbishing the wheels, and said they would do one and get my approval and send a pic before doing the others, however, this is what the wheel looks like.....










compared with ......










they said its been laquerered, but to me that looks painted?


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

It's an Optima, I was right, I called it first! Where do I collect my prize? 

Looks stunning too


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I like these, very "executive barge" looking but in a modern way, very nice :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

It's not that one, that's just the same model for comparison 

Mines slate grey, whites seem to command a premium


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


>


I'd say that has been painted.

Although I may be wrong.
For the first time in about 35 years...


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

PugIain said:


> I'd say that has been painted.


I'd agree, looks like a bit of Orange pill effect !


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd guess it's been diamond cut, they still need to lacquer over the top of the cut areas. 

Also, can you imagine the hassle they would have had masking up the wheel for the 2 tone.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

It was, it's just that pic looks like paint, not lacquer, I may be wrong though, but thought it would still be showing a shiny cut underneath, surely?

When they're new, they have a coat of lacquer on them don't they?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

And on the othe hand, being a taxi, they're going to get a bit of a beating anyway, maybe I'm being too fussy?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

The 2 wheels


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

It was... What? Diamond or painted??

Factory diamond cut will have a lacquer finish, but it would have been seriously thin. 

I'd guess your refurb has a thicker coat and a slight tint maybe??

Still look very decent though


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Diamond cut from factory, from a distance it's ok, up close its not brilliant, but like I say, as a taxi, maybe it'll need the extra protection, the spare is a full size alloy too, so that would need to be done as well, just to match


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

That looks like paint to me. You can get two tone paint done on alloys- a lot of places do that as an alternative to diamond cutting as it's cheaper and easier to repair over and over again.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

The grey IMHO looks better than the white


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

really? i really wanted it in white, maybe look better in the flesh, lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> The 2 wheels


if you zoom right in on the right hand wheel, you'll see (more in the 9 & 10 o'clock positions) how there are lumps and bits in it


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

*which wheels as alternative?*

A) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261936468242?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

B) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131547131939?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

C) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SET-OF-4-...2FHA25ihPCXFhU%2BAMhQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

D) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-NEW-X-1...MAZDA-KIA-HYUNDAI-ALLOY-WHEELS-/131543472170?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd have A, largely because I won't have to clean them but they do look really nice. 

However, if I had to clean them it would be B !


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I actually like b and a, lol, can't decide !!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would just have the Orem ones painted silver, diamond cut ones won't last 12 months.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

a is by far the best in my opinion , don't look to bad to clean either


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wouldn't B suit the car better though?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think B would suit the car better.

However if it was me, I'd just get your own ones all painted as they'll last much longer than the diamond cut faces.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

winter wheels/tyres these will be for


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

A might be out as i need 5x114.3


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Set of steels for the winter or some cheap 15/16's


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Set of steels for the winter or some cheap 15/16's


May be an idea, if I can find some and a decent set of hubcaps :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Set of steels for the winter or some cheap 15/16's


can't find steelies, what about these for winter wheels?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331559073737?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd go for narrower ones if possible,


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

and wrapping them in these

http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rs...rd&Label=F-C-71-2&details=Ordern&typ=R-246892

very good ratings they get


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'd go for narrower ones if possible,


considering the actual amount of snow we'd actually get, i reckon they'd be alright :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> And on the othe hand, being a taxi, they're going to get a bit of a beating anyway, maybe I'm being too fussy?


I think if they are painted then that's a winner, they will take a lot of salt in the winter and should be easier to keep nice.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I ran nexan winguard sports on my Cupra and they were really good, they had lots of grip in the wet slush type snow, I wouldn't say they were perfect in actual snow but then we didn't really get masses. I took it across the Yorkshire moors in January and it was fine. On the mini in run nokian a3 and we didn't get any snow so cannot say how well they coped, however in the cold and wet they were fine, they are all the rage for winter tyres but if I'm honest they felt no better than the nexens. 

Given the choice I would go for nexens again, mine came from openeo and they were cheap at the time around £75 each for the mini in205/50/16 plus £10 to fit all 4. Have a look at tyre leader too.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just to add, I prefer a tyre that's really good in the slush and cold than pure snow. If you get lots of snow then unless the entire UK fits winters then you can have the best tyres in the world but your still going nowhere.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm definately going to try the Falken's, they came 5th in a test that was based on braking in the wet and snow, so that'll be my basis for them, and see how we go


----------

